# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Aprobado un paquete de medidas provisionales para combatir la grave sequía en Ibiza

## Jonasino

> El Consell de Govern ha aprobado un paquete de medidas urgentes para combatir la situación de sequía extraordinaria en la isla de Eivissa. Estas iniciativas, que entrarán en vigor el mismo día que se publiquen en el Boletín Oficial de las Illes Balears (BOIB) se ampliarán y se desplegarán mediante un decreto que se consensuará con los ayuntamientos y se tramitará con urgencia.
> 
> La isla de Eivissa presenta una situación crítica con respecto a las reservas de agua, consecuencia de dos factores: primero, la falta continuada de precipitaciones (de acuerdo con los índices publicados, la situación hidrológica de Eivissa es de alerta de sequía), y segundo, la sobreexplotación de los acuíferos. Eso obliga, por una parte, a adoptar medidas temporales que permitan incrementar el agua disponible hasta que los niveles de reserva mejoren, y por la otra, a adoptar las medidas administrativas necesarias que permitan corregir esta situación mediante la limitación y la restricción de los aprovechamientos.
> 
> Las medidas, que se aplicarán de manera inmediata y que se ampliarán con un decreto consensuado, consisten en reducir un 15% el volumen de extracciones, excepto en la agricultura, que desciende un 10%, y en el abastecimiento en poblaciones, que no sufrirá restricciones. Esta norma también recoge la suspensión de la tramitación y del otorgamiento de nuevas autorizaciones y concesiones de uso y la obligatoriedad de los suministradores, incluidos los de venta en camiones,  de utilizar agua desalada en temporada baja. En este último caso, siempre que sea viable técnicamente. Actualmente, la carga de camiones con agua desalada no es posible, cuando se haga realidad se comunicará oficialmente. Los ayuntamientos estarán obligados a hacer estudios de detección de fugas y presentarlos a la Administración hidráulica. Asimismo, se suspende la tramitación y el otorgamiento de nuevos pozos de agua a la isla.
> 
> Los servicios de Inspección de la Dirección General de Recursos Hídricos llevarán a cabo un seguimiento de estas medidas provisionales para garantizar el cumplimiento, e instar, si corresponde, el inicio de los procedimientos sancionadores correspondientes.


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...combatir-grave

----------


## perdiguera

Todo el levante está igual, seco, sin lluvias.

----------

